# Does this medication need to be refrigerated? (please say no!)



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

So I picked up some liquid doxy/baytril for URIs yesterday and I stupidly left it out overnight after only the very first dose.. I spent $60 on it all and I'm really worried it won't be effective anymore now.. I'm out of the area now, so if I need to get more, I'll have to see a different vet which will be an extra $70 for just the appointment plus another $60 for new meds. I'm using it for two of my ratties that have gotten a bit snuffly/sneezy. I'm going to be so upset if I wasted the money and the double dose of the medication that I just bought yesterday!  Does it NEED to be refrigerated? Or do you think it's maybe ok..?


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Could it have possibly even started to spoil or be bad to give them?


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't worry I did the same exact thing when I got my girls doxy/baytril. I don't know if you got the same kind, but mine worked fine and didn't hurt them. I just shook it up and put it in the refrigerator for a while before giving it to them. Maybe call your vet just in case? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Has it changed in appearance at all?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Some meds just clump up if not refrigerated, which makes administration difficult. Some meds just start to taste bad.

Some meds are light-sensitive, too, so if they were sitting in the Arizona sun for more than 6 hours...

If you've contact info on the manufacturer, I'd call them. Otherwise, be frank with your vet. It's probably not going to be bad.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

The bottle is very dark and covered on the outside with the prescriptin information sticker so I can't see into it at all. I'm really nervous because I told the tech that rung me up and made the medicine that I would be driving for about 2 hours and if I need to worry about it, and she got an ice pack for me "just in case" so I'm wondering if it really does need to be refrigerated? I've read that the brand Baytril is fine to not be refrigerated usually but doxy can sometimes go off (I've also read that one of the meds can become toxic to, I think, the kidneys if it gets too old). I'm not sure what brand name of doxy they used. The baytril and doxy are premixed and together in the same bottle. Maybe I'll call that vet later on today and ask.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Doxy is bad on the kidneys if left in sunlight or after 2 wks.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

From what I read, Baytril crystallizes when refrigerated which means the amount of Baytril in each dose will be off. Taking it out of the fridge and keeping it at room temperature will resolve this. Oh...and left over Doxycycline is hazardous to use on rats after it's expired.


----------

